# Please help us.



## AmyWithey (Sep 8, 2009)

We have a labrador x springer spaniel and right now he has me in tears! 

We have had him for just over a week and obviously i dont expect the nipping to stop right away but he is out of control. He is constantly biting my husband and me our shoes, clothes, hands and feet. He has so many chew toys but even when we play with him he avoids the toys and goes for our hands.

For the past 2 days he has become more and more agressive with very very bad growling and going absolutley crazy and biting very very hard.

I've had dogs before but peakingese we really need some help because i love him to bits but its breaking my heart that we have such an aggressive dogs that we are going to have to sell him.

Thank you

Amy


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

AmyWithey said:


> We have a labrador x springer spaniel and right now he has me in tears!
> 
> We have had him for just over a week and obviously i dont expect the nipping to stop right away but he is out of control. He is constantly biting my husband and me our shoes, clothes, hands and feet. He has so many chew toys but even when we play with him he avoids the toys and goes for our hands.
> 
> ...


How old is he?


----------



## AmyWithey (Sep 8, 2009)

He is 9 weeks, its hard because we cant walk him yet because he's only had his first set of jabs, we put his lead on and walk him around the hours for 30 mins in the morning 30 mins in the afternoon and my husband is currently doing it now.

Apart from the biting he is really good he has puppy training mats which he has used since the second day we got him and he doesnt cry at night when we put him to bed.

We have started putting him back in the kitchen when he is really violent but i cant stand how aggressive he is with us.


----------



## AmyWithey (Sep 8, 2009)

I also wanted to add that not only has he ripped open my thumb with his puppy teeth but he has gone for my husbands throat.

We hve used techniques like thumb at the bottom off his mouth, wearing gloves with puppy stop spray on them but he seems to like the taste so has the opposite effect, shacking a bottle full of stones which terrifies him but doesnt stop him biting us.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

You have a mixture of gundog breeds, these are bred to use their mouths which can sometimes make them worse with this than other breeds. This would also be normal puppy play if left with litter mates 
This really is a passing phase as long as it is dealt with properly.
A lot of members recommend a book
The bite stops here by Gwen Bailey


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,what you are going through is completely normal.You have not got a physcho pup,it just seems like it 
There are some good links on bite inhibition, i hope someone else can post them as i don't know how.
Please don't get too disheartened,it really is normal 'puppy frenzy'.


----------



## mookie&me (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh you poor things.. It's so horrible when you think your lovely (otherwise well-behaved) dog can seem so aggressive.. 

I have a 15 week old puppy and she has been biting since I got her home at 8 weeks. It's demoralising and painful, but over the weeks it's reducing and her bite is less intense. 

There is a sticky on this - don't dismiss it, even though it refers to 'nipping' (my puppy's nipping has drawn blood) rather than biting - but be consistent. I've used squeal, then ignore, but it's taken weeks to get results. 

Don't consider getting rid of the puppy just cos it's her natural behaviour. She ISN'T aggressive, but you must teach her how to behave.

Good luck - you're not alone


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I also feel that because he 'got away' with the nipping he feels he can do it more. (this is NOT anything against you or anyone else, it just means that of he was with other dogs they wouldn't have put up with it)

Everytime he uses his mouth, whether it be hard or even very softly, yelp really loud and then give him a toy to hold in his mouth. This worked with my old Lab when he was a puppy.

If it continues when he is older (not a young baby like now) then yelp again, and remove him and shut him in another room for only a few minutes. (i only say this because when my auntie had a pup she had a problem well past babyhood, and this worked great for her)

Either way he will learn that nipping is not tolerated. But remember puppies with their own kind will play like this together.
Also they have mum and their siblings to help with nipping problems if they get to hard. 

We as owners have choosen to take over that responsibilty and we need to do it in a manner that is helpful and kind to the pup.

Good luck! xxx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi hon.

Relax don't fret.

Your puppy is not being aggressive. Its just displaying puppy behaviour which can easily be rectified through training. And as he's just a baby training him shouldnt be too hard.

Does he know the word no? What about yelping or going 'ow' in a high pitched voice everytime he bites? If that doesn't work, put him in time out (not in his crate) or get uup and walk away from him and ignore him for a little while.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what are you feeding him?

juliex


----------



## HighlandQuine (Mar 23, 2009)

We got Bailey when he was 4 1/2 months from a rescue centre, and man, was he mouthy! He was huge - still is - but he was just a huge untrained puppy.

We couldn't cuddle him or anything like you think you should do with a puppy, playing was just too exciting, it just couldn't happen because his mouth would just go.

We tried the 'Ouch' thing but it made him worse, so if he started becoming mouthy we just told him 'No' and removed ourselves from him.

We also changed his food to NatureDiet and Autarky, stuff with no crap in it bsically. 

And he goes to training class every week, plus does at least 3 x 5 min training sessions at home every day.

It's all made a huge difference, plus he's getting older and growing out of it thankfully.

Don't despair, it's puppy stuff, I'm sure everything will soon settle down.


----------



## AmyWithey (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for all of the suport guys, he doesnt understand no even though we use it everytime he nips and then put him in the kitchen.

At the moment we are feeding him a special blend food from the vets that is chicken and rice he had this because he had really bad runs when we first fed him but we are on the last tin so we have started mixing in his other dog food which is butchers puppy.

He also has pedigree chum tubos to chew on and we bought a puppy kong on recomendation from the vet and i shoved bits of fresh chicken in it ad he wasnt bothered he still prefered my hands.

He really likes these biscuits that have aloe and cammomile in them from pets at home that are specially for teething puppies and his nipping calms down for a while after he has them.

Were going to start trying the high pithed OW when he nips because my husband was listening to a training video and a women did it and he stopped straight away.

It is so hard though I just feel like a human chew toy! When he is good we praise him with good boy and whatever fresh meat we have and it has worked perfectly with the toilet training ... He is currently lying on a pillow eating his lead!


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Hi Amywithey, My pup is just over 10 weeks old and an irish setter( interesting point about Gundogs) and i do sympathise with you as my family have sore hands and (my poor 4yr old son gets the bottom attack). We have had Reuben just over two weeks and I do the 'ouch' noise and then if that does not work remove my self from the room and ignore him for a minute. I then go back to him and make a fuss and if he does it again, leave the room again. My 4 yr old doesn't always get a good response from his ouches and so now he walks away (if he can as he may have a pup hanging off him) or I have to rescue him. I am really working on my son helping with the training, feeding etc so Reuben respects him rather than thinking he is just another little pup. I would say that things are improving and i do notice that Reuben goes in to bad nipping frenzies when he needs a wee, over excited or very tired.
It is a phase and apparently an important one they need to got through, so please do not despair. I use to use the shakey tin thing for other reasons ie, no/leave it but found the pups desensitise to it and makes them a tad confrontational, so don't use it anymore. I have always had a toy to hand to put in Reubens mouth when he is nipping too hard and I then say 'no bite'.

Reuben is my first dog, so I have taken loads of advice from this forum and a then a bit of trial an error. Also I find that now Reuben will 'sit' when asked (well 90% of the time anyway), it is a useful comand to get him distract him from nipping and then of course you can praise him. It helps me anyway but I too have a long way to go and empahtise with you


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Oh forgot to say that I am in the process of weaning reuben off Eukunuba and on to Arden grange as I heard food can make a difference


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, it will ware off, you just have to present what you want to happen in an even tempered and undramatic way, they could be walking around with your favorite pair of shoes in their mouths you can do one of two things (depending on how delecate the shoes are) walk up to her with a smile and take the shoe out of her mouth saying good girl, or let her have it and in 30 seconds when shes lost interest in it move it then. (go for the second option as anything you dont want them to have should have been moved in the first place)
Your going to have this for a while though it will settle shortly - you should have been prepared for it really, its not an easy thing to own working breeds. You should put some dedication into owning any dog you buy and not be thinking about selling after a few weeks because of a few barks, scratches and nips, this talk really gets on my goat actually.

ps. dont use no as a correction, get a good puppy training book and dont expect a miricle dog in your lap, a dog is a reflection of the owner so if its ill behaved its only got you and your efforts to blame


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

> You should put some dedication into owning any dog you buy and not be thinking about selling after a few weeks because of a few barks, scratches and nips, this talk really gets on my goat actually.


Me too, a bit, I must admit.


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> Me too, a bit, I must admit.


I see want you are saying but you all know a lot about dogs, it's really upsetting when first have a dog you don't know why your _own_ dog does it, it doesn't matter how many books you read or research you do you don't know the difference between play biting and biting untill you have it to deal with 

Amy, i have had the same thing with my pup and it is totally normal for the biting thing, it does calm down, I was in tears last week as I thought she'd turned into an agressive dog that would always bite, but it slows down and stops

PM me if you need a chat
x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frin13 said:


> I see want you are saying but you all know a lot about dogs, it's really upsetting when first have a dog you don't know why your _own_ dog does it, it doesn't matter how many books you read or research you do you don't know the difference between play biting and biting untill you have it to deal with x


I think the more people justify that its a 'little' unexpected and the owner has 'never done it before' makes it easier to jusity selling her on. Shameful really as they cannot make excuses for how they behave after just a week of ownership, not having had any dedication or direction in how to be handled.
rediculas


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

james1 said:


> I think the more people justify that its a 'little' unexpected and the owner has 'never done it before' makes it easier to jusity selling her on. Shameful really as they cannot make excuses for how they behave after just a week of ownership, not having had any dedication or direction in how to be handled.
> rediculas


Sorry, maybe I didn't make myself clear. 
I don't agree with selling the pup after only owning it a week. 
But What I meant was that this is a section for asking advice on dog training and behaviour, so naturally you will have people like me with new puppy, asking advice from people like yourselves.

I expect th OP was a bit freaked out and was looking for a bit of support and advice which is what this section offers.(and I have had LOADS )


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

james1 said:


> I think the more people justify that its a 'little' unexpected and the owner has 'never done it before' makes it easier to jusity selling her on. Shameful really as they cannot make excuses for how they behave after just a week of ownership, not having had any dedication or direction in how to be handled.
> rediculas


I hope the op takes no notice of your nasty comments.

Op, this is normal,it will not last forever if dealt with correctly but read up on bite inhibition and that and time will solve what you are thinking is a problem but is actually normal.

Good luck x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

bucksmum said:


> I hope the op takes no notice of your nasty comments.
> 
> Op, this is normal,it will not last forever if dealt with correctly but read up on bite inhibition and that and time will solve what you are thinking is a problem but is actually normal.
> 
> Good luck x


Whats more nasty Bucksmum? someone pointing out the truth or a pup getting rehomed because its not the perfect pet at 9 weeks of age.
Somone had to say it and as much as you disagree with me on every point I make I would never have taken you for supporting this kind of route especially with a dog so young. Your the nasty one Bucksmum, in witholding that what the OP needs most - which is a wake up call on responsibility of ownership.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

james1 said:


> Whats more nasty Bucksmum? someone pointing out the truth or a pup getting rehomed because its not the perfect pet at 9 weeks of age.
> Somone had to say it and as much as you disagree with me on every point I make I would never have taken you for supporting this kind of route especially with a dog so young. Your the nasty one Bucksmum, in witholding that what the OP needs most - which is a wake up call on responsibility of ownership.


You talk rubbish.Op if you are reading James has trained only one dog so please don't be disheartened,he has no experience.
The op does not need a wake up call she is asking for support and information and reasurrance that the pups behaviour is normal which is what i think we should be trying to offer not kicking her when she's down.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe you should take arguements to PM instead of spashing them all over this thread? Hardly looks good does it? <sighs>


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

I think the trouble with Play biting is that I expected it to be mouthy biting not full on snapping which is Pacha does, So it does kind of freak you out a bit when it keeps happening and then with Pacha she comes back for more!  I think in this day and age everyone is so so worried their dog will bite someone and then pts.

well, thats what I worry about, but with a little time Pacha is slowly getting out of it, she still bites my Hubby but she's easing off me now


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol laughable, a dog bringing you down?!!!!!?? Bucks you must have some wonderous dogshmy:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i would muzzle him.untill he learns not to bite .be strong and asertive never back down or let him get away with things else he will walk all over you.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

james1 said:


> lol laughable, a dog bringing you down?!!!!!?? Bucks you must have some wonderous dogshmy:


Op just ignore this,very inexperienced.

Please don't get to down about it,it will pass,she is very young and you will be surprised at the change in her as she matures.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

kelseye said:


> i would muzzle him.untill he learns not to bite .be strong and asertive never back down or let him get away with things else he will walk all over you.


its a 9 week old bundle of skin, bone and nerves! Dont muzzle it OP it wont do it and good at all - infact she'll hate you for it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

kelseye said:


> i would muzzle him.untill he learns not to bite .be strong and asertive never back down or let him get away with things else he will walk all over you.


I sincerely hope this is a joke


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

kelseye said:


> i would muzzle him.untill he learns not to bite .be strong and asertive never back down or let him get away with things else he will walk all over you.


TBH I wouldn't muzzle a 9 wk old pup , it's normal behaviour, it'll pass


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Frin13 said:


> Sorry, maybe I didn't make myself clear.
> I don't agree with selling the pup after only owning it a week.
> But What I meant was that this is a section for asking advice on dog training and behaviour, so naturally you will have people like me with new puppy, asking advice from people like yourselves.
> 
> I expect th OP was a bit freaked out and was looking for a bit of support and advice which is what this section offers.(and I have had LOADS )


Yes I agree with this - us novice puppy owners (like myself) have read/researched manuals/forums for a good year prior to getting a pup but in reality it is a lot harder and for some people a real shock. I gave up work to have a long awaited dog so i could put my all in to it. I have booked reuben in to a training class with a behaviourist but have to wait until he is 14 weeks old. In the meantime i am following advice from books and this forum and trying to understand it all from a dogs perspective at the same time. I am giving it 100% effort but I admit I also felt really at the end of my tether after the first week and had horrible thoughts of 'what have I done'. I am sure most people like Amy and myself do and that is why we need the support from the owners who have gone through this stage, worked hard at it and come out the other end. If any talk/comments get on anyones 'goat' and irritate/offend in anyway then don't respond to that particular thread as it only causes bad feeling and makes the 'novice' owner feel even more of a failure


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

kelseye said:


> i would muzzle him.untill he learns not to bite .be strong and asertive never back down or let him get away with things else he will walk all over you.





rona said:


> I sincerely hope this is a joke


So do i! I'm sorry, are you nuts? Muzzling a 9 week old puppy? Why doesn't someone just stick a muzzle over a tiny baby and see how they like it?! 

Do not muzzle your puppy!!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Frin13 said:


> I think the trouble with Play biting is that I expected it to be mouthy biting not full on snapping which is Pacha does, So it does kind of freak you out a bit when it keeps happening and then with Pacha she comes back for more!  I think in this day and age everyone is so so worried their dog will bite someone and then pts.
> 
> well, thats what I worry about, but with a little time Pacha is slowly getting out of it, she still bites my Hubby but she's easing off me now


My cocker was the worse pup i've had for nipping It might not work for you, I gave her meaty bone's to chew on it seemed to stop her, It's worth a try, She's 5 1/2 months now and as good as gold now


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

Setter said:


> Yes I agree with this - us novice puppy owners (like myself) have read/researched manuals/forums for a good year prior to getting a pup but in reality it is a lot harder and for some people a real shock. I gave up work to have a long awaited dog so i could put my all in to it. I have booked reuben in to a training class with a behaviourist but have to wait until he is 14 weeks old. In the meantime i am following advice from books and this forum and trying to understand it all from a dogs perspective at the same time. I am giving it 100% effort but I admit I also felt really at the end of my tether after the first week and had horrible thoughts of 'what have I done'. I am sure most people like Amy and myself do and that is why we need the support from the owners who have gone through this stage, worked hard at it and come out the other end. *If any talk/comments get on anyones 'goat' and irritate/offend in anyway then don't respond to that particular thread as it only causes bad feeling and makes the 'novice' owner feel even more of a failure*


That's exactly the point I was trying to make, it is blimmin' hard.

I couldn't agree with you more setter


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> My cocker was the worse pup i've had for nipping It might not work for you, I gave her meaty bone's to chew on it seemed to stop her, It's worth a try, She's 5 1/2 months now and as good as gold now


oooh I brought her a meat filled bone thing at the weekend acutally and the biting has calmed down a lot since then maybe it was that!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Setter said:


> If any talk/comments get on anyones 'goat' and irritate/offend in anyway then don't respond to that particular thread as it only causes bad feeling and makes the 'novice' owner feel even more of a failure


If someone has already thought about the decision to rehome then in my view they have already made the decision to do it and are looking more for ways to justify it than solve it. Otherwise you would find an original post saying something along the lines of - my pup is really testing me, driving me round the bend, how do I manage a 9 week old bite machine. Once rehoming has become an option there is les and less room for considering harder alternatives such as training or getting stuck in and bearing it out.


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

why is it when ur on a post james1 i know an argument must be going on. so sad :


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

james1 said:


> If someone has already thought about the decision to rehome then in my view they have already made the decision to do it and are looking more for ways to justify it than solve it. Otherwise you would find an original post saying something along the lines of - my pup is really testing me, driving me round the bend, how do I manage a 9 week old bite machine. Once rehoming has become an option there is les and less room for considering harder alternatives such as training or getting stuck in and bearing it out.


For god's sake read the threads title,bit of a clue, Please help us.

Your attitude is unhelpful


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Frin13 said:


> oooh I brought her a meat filled bone thing at the weekend acutally and the biting has calmed down a lot since then maybe it was that!


Chat your butcher up for a real on, Can't remember what there's something in them that calm's them down. just wish it would work on a 14yr old child.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

corrine3 said:


> why is it when ur on a post james1 i know an argument must be going on. so sad :


i know right?

Guys...can we please all try to not post with regards to james1 posts if they are going to start arguments? Its doing my head in!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

corrine3 said:


> why is it when ur on a post james1 i know an argument must be going on. so sad :


the only argument is between me and Bucksmum, the rest of the posts are considered responses not personal attacks.

(cept the muzzle one)


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> i know right?
> 
> Guys...can we please all try to not post with regards to james1 posts if they are going to start arguments? Its doing my head in!


again, i have no argument with you or what you have said, it is Bucksmum that made and is making the argument. Personally i think ive given sound advice even if its a bitter pill to sawllow. Im sorry you think im argumentative, this is not my intention, more to let the OP know her respnsibilities are not just for Christmas (in a non argumentative way).


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

james1 said:


> the only argument is between me and Bucksmum, the rest of the posts are considered responses not personal attacks.
> 
> (cept the muzzle one)


I am not personally attacking you,i'm disagreeing with your response to the op.
As i said read the thread title and then think about things you have said.
She is asking for help,we should be able to offer that.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

bucksmum said:


> I am not personally attacking you,i'm disagreeing with your response to the op.
> As i said read the thread title and then think about things you have said.
> She is asking for help,we should be able to offer that.


Ive offered plenty of help, its just you prefer to rubbish me


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

james1 said:


> If someone has already *thought about the decision to rehome then in my view they have already made the decision to do it *and are looking more for ways to justify it than solve it. Otherwise you would find an original post saying something along the lines of - my pup is really testing me, driving me round the bend, how do I manage a 9 week old bite machine. Once rehoming has become an option there is les and less room for considering harder alternatives such as training or getting stuck in and bearing it out.


Nope, thats not true, I'm not going to lie I thought about it as I just didn't know what to do after my pup attacked my legs relentlessly! little sausage. I was so upset. BUT.. I wouldn't do it, no dog owner would ever want to give up there dog. Like I said, it's just a fleeting panic thought when the pups going for the throat/ankles/fingers/hair/toes


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

ok, lets just go back to the good old, everyone is entitled to their own opinion and leave it at that. let the OP take the advice they think is relevant to them and wish them the best of luck. we've all been through the puppy stage and know how hard it can. unfortunately we are not all experienced dog owners and get a little flustered and stressed out at times, i think thats perfectly normal. all the best, hope it all works out for u and the dog


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frin13 said:


> I was so upset. BUT.. I wouldn't do it, no dog owner would ever want to give up there dog.


No dog owner would give up their dog? You are very wrong on that. We dont know what the next person is considering simply because you or I havent seriously considered it doesnt mean a person stating on here that they are, isnt. Its a serious issue and one that shouldnt be fleeted over....... which I did try to make succinctly, even if it hasnt got the rest of members support.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

james1 said:


> the only argument is between me and Bucksmum, the rest of the posts are considered responses not personal attacks.
> 
> (cept the muzzle one)





james1 said:


> again, i have no argument with you or what you have said, it is Bucksmum that made and is making the argument. Personally i think ive given sound advice even if its a bitter pill to sawllow. Im sorry you think im argumentative, this is not my intention, more to let the OP know her respnsibilities are not just for Christmas (in a non argumentative way).





bucksmum said:


> I am not personally attacking you,i'm disagreeing with your response to the op.
> As i said read the thread title and then think about things you have said.
> She is asking for help,we should be able to offer that.


i don't care who the hell is starting the arguments. Please stop - or PM each other and fight your differences between yourselves. They can't be helping the OP very much, if anything they're probably confusing her!


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

james1 said:


> No dog owner would give up their dog? You are very wrong on that. We dont know what the next person is considering simply because you or I havent considered it doesnt mean a person stating on here that they are, isnt. Its a serious issue and one that shouldnt be fleeted over....... which I did try to make succinctly, even if it hasnt got the rest of members support.


Sheesh....

What I meant is that no _loving _dog owner would 'willingly' want to give there dog up.

Nothing I say is going to be quite right is it 

Oh well, I thought about it, didn't do it, and have no intention of ever thinking it let alone doing it for real. 
I adore my girl and I'll stick with it.


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

my fellow corrine, waste no more energy, some people like to debate


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

corrine3 said:


> my fellow corrine, waste no more energy, some people like to debate


So I gather 
I am officially shushing up now


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2008)

Teaching Bite Inhibition | Dog Star Daily


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

james1 said:


> the only argument is between me and Bucksmum, the rest of the posts are considered responses not personal attacks.
> 
> (cept the muzzle one)


You are both as bad as each other and should do this in PM, not ruin threads!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> You are both as bad as each other and should do this in PM, not ruin threads!


that's what i said.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

james1 said:


> Whats more nasty Bucksmum? someone pointing out the truth or a pup getting rehomed because its not the perfect pet at 9 weeks of age.
> Somone had to say it and as much as you disagree with me on every point I make I would never have taken you for supporting this kind of route especially with a dog so young. Your the nasty one Bucksmum, in witholding that what the OP needs most - which is a wake up call on responsibility of ownership.


I like you for your straight speaking James1, but in fairness the OP has asked for advice almost immediately. She could have re-homed. I am the first person to jump on the band wagon, as most people are aware. But I feel your comments were a little harsh.

Bucksmum and James1 - either get a room and sort out your obvious frustrations with each other :001_tt2:

or stop hijacking the threads!

Personally I think it is very entertaining, but others don't seem to think so!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

goodvic2 said:


> She could have re-homed.


this was on the first page Goodvic



AmyWithey said:


> i love him to bits but its breaking my heart that we have such an aggressive dogs that we are going to have to sell him.


at 9 weeks of age i dont feel it out of order for me to raise the point that it is the owner not the dog that is at fault (put a little better in my initial post) subsequently argued over


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

kelseye said:


> i would muzzle him.untill he learns not to bite .be strong and asertive never back down or let him get away with things else he will walk all over you.


WHAT?????


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Honest to god some people shouldnt have pets at all - and I'm NOT talking about the OP!!!!

Have you got your puppy booked into some GOOD classes yet?? I know the vacc. are still being done but get yourself along to some classes without the pup - any good trainer will be only to pleased for you to sit in on some classes and give you some tips to be working at before you join the class. Also get an old pair of jeans, cut the legs off and tie knots in them, soak them in cold water and freeze them - your pup will love to chew, shred, shake them I'm sure - mine did

And most of all - dont despair - we've all had that 'OMG!!!' feeling at some time


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

> Also get an old pair of jeans, cut the legs off and tie knots in them, soak them in cold water and freeze them


To clarify - make sure you're not wearing them at the time.... 

Good advice though - nice and soothing for sore, teething gums


----------



## AmyWithey (Sep 8, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> To clarify - make sure you're not wearing them at the time....


LOL

Well my opinion on the wonderfull debate that has gone on in this thread is fantastic!

I mentioned rehoming because i was worried he was going to be aggressive and violent (my main concern is that after Cybi is 1 we want to start having children because i suffer polycystic ovaries and my children timer is a lot faster than normal people) BUT i would only have given him my mother whose poor dog is 14 I love him to bits and giving him to my mum would be a last resort ( if i got pregnant while he is still very young as it wouldnt be fair on him)

so anyone that had a go for me moaning well to be honest you can kiss me bum I've never had a bigger bread like this i've had peakingese all they do is sit on your knee i've never been bitten one in my life so of course i was terrified he went for my husbands throat! of course i knew he was going to bite he's teething and i'm not an idiot i've read up on both breads before we bought him but the look in his eyes and the growling was so god awful i paniced! Is it not obvious that i'm not completely backwards by the fact i have him toilet trained at 9 weeks???????

Anyway to everyone that actually had some advice instead of trying to kick me while i was down i'm having some success HURRAH last night put a pair of gloves on and soaked them in puppy stop it tastes so nasty and played with him and started trying the leave it command and everytime he did i gave him some ham and he's starting to get it!

I also gave him an ice cube and he had so much fun chasing it around the kitchen floor that when i came home today he went straight to the freezer door 

Right now he is fast asleep on the floor by my feet because he's been following me around the kitchen while i prepared my oh's tea and everytime he went for the bow on my shoes i said leave it and when he did i gave him a carrot hehe.

i'm looking into puppy training classes for when he is ok to go but i'm really just looking forward to taking him out for walks because i know he only nips when he has pent up energy and i feel really bad that i cant excersise him (we wont have a garden until a week tomorrow) but i'm sure things will improove then.

Another question do any of you think that getting you dogs done helps calm them down?

Thanks to those he gave advice  sorry for the mamoth post!!

Amy


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

AmyWithey said:


> LOL
> 
> Well my opinion on the wonderfull debate that has gone on in this thread is fantastic!
> 
> ...


That's the right way to go Amy  Well done. See i told you. He just needs to learn how to behave and you seem to be doing the right thing there.

As for the getting them done....some people say yes. Cesar Milan would also say yes too.......All my dogs haven't been done and i haven't had any problems with either of them (don't shoot me people please!) I'd say a nice walk and mental simulation and play is a good way to keep them calm.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hiya,
that's great news,sounds like you are getting through to him now.
They are little b*ggers at that age 
Sounds like you are doing great 
As for castration,in my experience it won't stop anything apart from 'bitching',doesn't even stop humping,but whatever you do decide on this please don't get him done until he's pysically and mentally mature.
Really wish you all the good luck in the world with him and hope he turns out to be just what you wanted x


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

kelseye said:


> i would muzzle him.untill he learns not to bite .be strong and asertive never back down or let him get away with things else he will walk all over you.


We're talking about a 9 weeks pup...seriously!ut:

-

OP - well done for the efforts you are putting in this.
To be honest I agree with James; tough talking but true!

You'll see with efforts and perseverance you'll get there...and I really hope you will never have to rehome him, whether or not you fall pregnant earlier than expected ..:001_unsure:

And no castration wont necessarily calm a dog down much and anyway I would not recommend you go down that route before your dog is fully grown (can take up to 2 years) so it cant replace/compensate training!

Good luck


----------



## Cheesywotsit (Aug 21, 2009)

AmyWithey said:


> LO
> 
> I also gave him an ice cube and he had so much fun chasing it around the kitchen floor that when i came home today he went straight to the freezer door
> 
> Amy


Wow i cant believe how threads can easily spiral totaly off subject ! I like the ice cube idea im gonna try that one with our pup (13 wks ).It's entertaining watching him chase a ball round the kitchen ,so chasing a ice cube will be highly amusing


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheesywotsit said:


> Wow i cant believe how threads can easily spiral totaly off subject ! I like the ice cube idea im gonna try that one with our pup (13 wks ).It's entertaining watching him chase a ball round the kitchen ,so chasing a ice cube will be highly amusing


My pup used to have endless fun with the plastic balls you get for putting wash liquid in... they're light and pups tend to have trouble actually picking them up. Mine used to spend ages skittering one around the kitchen floor


----------



## AmyWithey (Sep 8, 2009)

The only reason i would put him with my mum if i fell pregnant early is because as much as i love him and I have loved all my dogs, my baby would come first and that would mean i couldnt give Cybi all the excercise he needs and it would be cruel.

I have discovered his favourite toy today ... A toilet roll! i was about to put it in the bin and he started nipping my trousers so i put the toilet roll into his mouth and he bit down on it and was off! he has been chasing it around the living room and has now collapsed in a head at my feet and fallen to sleep.

I think my emotions last night of wanting to rehome him was partly TOTM induced and exhaustion and after a good nights sleep and everything else thats gone right today i regret parts of last nights message but as lots of you have said we've all had OMG moments and last night I had mine lol.

I know he is going to be a really gorgeous dog we just have to work on his attitude!


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't threat AmyWithey, it can seem like aggression and can be quite scary and very painful. When Bella was about 12 weeks she went through a phase of biting and growling. She would lunge at me and bite. I would shut her out the room for a while, at the time I didn't think it was working but I think it did. She is now 20 weeks and although she still nips when she is very excited she is much better.
I have a few scars and a few ripped items of clothing but Bella has improved a lot, to be honest I think part of it is the fact that she just grew out of it!
Don't give up on your pup


----------



## maisieS (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Amy,

We experienced similar problems with our springer up until she was 6 months. At one point, we were convinced that she was half piranha and there were times, when we were out of ideas and didn't know what to do with her. There were most certainly tears, however don't give up! 

My first tip would be not to get angry/frustrated and exert dominance through hitting the dog ( many people recommended a tap on the nose - it doesn't teach the dog anything and will make the situation worse). When our pup was nipping, we would respond with the AW and if it persisted we would walk away i.e. remove ourselves from the sitting room and sit at the table, ignoring the dog. She soon learnt that this behaviour resulted in a negative response - the loss of attention. Also, when the pup starts the nipping, don't let it esculate - try diverting its attention with a toy. If you play tugging games, try to keep it calm - we found that ours would get over excited and start nipping!

We also found that setting boundaries helped i.e. not letting her on the sofa and taking more control of her food. What i mean by this, is that we would make her sit and wait for her food and sometimes take it away mid meal to show her that we're the "leaders". 

There is loads of help to be had from websites, books and i would definitely recommend taking him to training classes. In retrospect, as we were both inexperienced with the puppy training and the ESS breed, we should have opted for classes sooner rather than later and at the time we didn't fully appreciate the importance of consistency when training. 

After "cracking" the training methods, we now have a lovely 8 month old who kisses rather than nips and is coming along beautifully. Give it time and i'm sure you'll be really surprised at how quickly your little one develops. 

Good Luck!


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Have you thought about getting a Kong toy for your pup?

My pup, poodle, is a bit mouthy right now. I do the yelping thing which works for a while but I find by giving him something to get his gob on he's a little bit calmer


----------



## AmyWithey (Sep 8, 2009)

welshdoglover said:


> Have you thought about getting a Kong toy for your pup?
> 
> My pup, poodle, is a bit mouthy right now. I do the yelping thing which works for a while but I find by giving him something to get his gob on he's a little bit calmer


Yes we have the green and white puppy one which i stuffed with ham because the kong treats were doing nothing and he still went for my feet! lol i think he will probably play with it as he gets older but for now it may still be a bit intimidating for him as he prefers softer things like loo rolls are cardboard boxes lol


----------

